# Has anyone been to LA?



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi, 

We are off on our hols next week, and for the other 2 places we are going to we have tons of info on them thank you FF!! 

We are just a bit lost on what to do in LA, we are staying in Hollywood, was thinking of going to Universal Studios in Hollywood, but dont know how far and if able to get to it.

Any ideas would be great!!!

Thanks!! Lisa xxx


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Go to theJohn Paul Getty Museum. 
http://www.getty.edu/
Well worth a visit. Superb. Back in 2000, you had to book parking a week in advance. A bit of a pain, ringing up and booking, when we are still in Europe.

In fact the only thing I really liked about LA, was the Getty museum. The rest, I could quite happily leave. The studio we went to, was all about the latest USA shows. As we lived in Europe at the time, and I didn't watch that much TV, most I hadn't heard about.

Have a great time.

Lorna

/links


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I too wouldnt say LA was my favourite place ever but Universal was good we booked the tickets in advance through expedia.  if you have transport a tip to venice beach is a laugh and also santa monica is nice.  Plus a trip up to see the view from mulholland drive..LA has no "centre" as such and is a bit of a mish mash but I am sure youll find plenty to keep you occupied... have fun!


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

I agree, venice beach a laugh, nice walk...and santa monica lovely...we didnt do any of the trip things as pg at the time but we just parked the car at hotel and walked everywhere from it!...think we even saw a movie being filmed on the street...it was Owen Wilson.. ....u never know who u bump into to!    enjoy it...oh, LV and SF a great too, u probs already know, been both places a few times! but like others said wouldnt rate LA highly! but nice for a few days!  ENJOY!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!!

Its really helpful, we wont have a car so will need to take taxis and public transport, will def go to venice beach though!!! 

We originally thought that LA would just give us a rest before heading off to LAs Vegas but there seems to be alot to do.

Can anyone recommend places to eat and somewhee to have a drink at night? 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

The USA is much more geared up for eating out, so you won't have any trouble finding anywhere to eat.  It is so long since I have been to LA, I don't know any specific restaurants.

We travelled from Europe, where you spend time over a meal.  One of the things I didn't like about LA was a meal seemed to a speed eating contest.  We are talking about being served a full 3 course meal in under 30 minutes.  You won't have time to finish your starter, before they bring you your main course.

Have a good holiday

Lorna


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi

It looks as though I'm the odd one as I love LA.    It was completely different to how I imagined, very laid back and people very nice. 

As you're staying in Hollywood itself you won't have any problems finding somewhere to eat locally.  Sunset Boulevard is full of bars etc, that shouldn't be too far away for you.  We never had any transport when we were there and walked everywhere (Universal should easily be walkable).  We also used it's public transport - they've a v small underground system - although mostly limited to 'Downtown' LA and reasonable bus routes - you'll be able to get a bus to the beach.  Beverley Hills is worth a visit too (Rodeo Drive/Melrose Ave etc) Not all of it is off the price range and we found a few affordable daytime eats there.  A little further off the track is Century City - a small mall/shopping complex with a food place (a bit like the food halls you get in shopping malls here), nice and cheap and open quite late.  

Have a nice trip!

Claire
x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

There are so many places to eat and drink, that won't be a problem 

We were there for 3 days, a stop off on the way home from NZ and it wasn't my favorite place, we done loads, and was totally knackered, glad we have been but not sure I will rush back  

Have a great hol  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!!

It really has helped!! 

Im really looking forwar to going there now, we were kind of at a loss of what to do when we were there.

Def going to go to Universal, it looks fab!! And the beaches.

Thanks again 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

We stayed in Santa Monica for 3 nights en route to New Zealand and it's worth a visit. It 's got a really nice feel to it and is good for window shopping and checking out the beaches. We went to Universal Studios - it is very accessible there are loads of tours that go there. We also did a hollywood homes/celeb tour which was quite tacky but good fun! - Have a good time! Pip


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh I'm so jealous

I loved LA. 

Definitely do the famous homes tour. 

We went to Venice beach-the people there are crazy! Worth going for the day.

Hollywood was amazing-there are famous people everywhere.

We actually liked the nightlife because we are quite into the music scene. We went to see a lot of bands. 

In Hollywood there are people giving away tickets to be in the audience of tv shows. We went to the David Letterman one. Definitely worth doing.

Basically, there's plenty to do

Enjoy

Sarah x


----------

